# Your Top 5 Make up items you cannot live without!!



## MisaMayah (Oct 21, 2007)

Here's mine:

1)Mac studio fix powder NC43
2)Kiehl's lip balm- clear
3)Mac Graphblack technakohl liner
4)True Gold BE glimmer
5)Mac Sincere blush

Curious to know yours!


----------



## MACATTAK (Oct 21, 2007)

1. Covergirl concealer
2. Mineral foundation
3. Mac pigments (in almost every shade)
4. Mac PRRR lipgloss 
5. Mac SFF foundation.


----------



## mekaboo (Oct 21, 2007)

1.MAC Studiofix Powder foundation
2.MAC Feline eyeliner
3.MAC Coppertone blush
4.MAC Chai lipglass
5.Lashes or Zoomlash


----------



## MACaholic76 (Oct 21, 2007)

1. Studio Fix
2. Studio Finish matte foundation
3. NARS Deep Throat blush
4. mascara (mf 2000 calorie or CG volume exact)
5. any balm or gloss for my lips


----------



## Violet* (Oct 21, 2007)

1. Mac select cover up
2. MAC smolder eye kohl
3. GA hydra glow foundation
4. MAC nylon eyeshadow
5. Clinique high impact mascara


----------



## tiffdultimate (Oct 21, 2007)

1. MAC NW43 Studio Tech
2. MAC C-Thru Lipglass
3. MAC Coppertone Blush
4. MAC Zoomlash
5. MAC Blacktrack Fluidline


----------



## AppleDiva (Oct 22, 2007)

Black Radiance Foundation 
Pigments 
MSFs 
Cultured l/g 
Blush 
I used products (instead of items) b.c I love all the stuff I have!!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Oct 22, 2007)

Ohh, what a tough question.  Here goes (in no specific order): 

1. Px Custom Blend Powder/Foundation 
2. Stila Jezebel eyeshadow 
3. UDPP 
4. Lip Smackers Dr. Pepper Lip Balm 
5. MAC Patina eye shadow 

** And MAC blush in Blunt and concealer.  I can't keep it to 5.


----------



## DontFeedtheZebr (Oct 22, 2007)

1. Bare Minerals Foundation in Medium Tan
2. Bare Minerals Mineral Veil
3. MAC Pigment in Mauvement
4. Revlon 3D Lash Mascara
5. MAC Lipglass in Lust


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Oct 22, 2007)

1) NARS oil free foundation in sahara
2) Smashbox l/s in Charming (my abfabfave nudeish l/s)
3) Dior Show Unlimited mascara
4) NARS brush #12
5) MAC Naked Lunch e/s or Woodwinked


----------



## AfricanaEyes (Oct 22, 2007)

1) Chapstick---so essential
2) Black eyeliner---preferably that Feline Kohl Power
3) UDPP
4) She Uemura eyelash curler
5) Vanilla pigment or Woodwinked e/s


----------



## MACa6325xi (Oct 22, 2007)

Gee whiz, only five items. That's difficult, but let me think:

1. Clinique Superbalanced Compact Makeup
2. MAC or Covergirl Black eyeliner
3. Maybelline Great Lash Mascara Curved Brush-Blackest Black
4. MAC Chestnut lipliner
5. Clinique lip gloss in any color (Braisin, etc.)


----------



## Beauty Mark (Oct 22, 2007)

1. Benefit Bad Gal Lash mascara
2. Urban Decay Blunt Eyeshadow
3. Urban Decay Primer Potion
4. MAC Waveline Fluidline
5. Nars Lipstick in Pigalle


----------



## faifai (Oct 22, 2007)

I'd cry if they stopped making any of these:

1. Maybelline Volum Express Turbo waterproof mascara
2. eyelash curler
3. Wet 'n' Wild H2O Proof liquid liner in black
4. Sally Hansen matte face powder in "no color"
5. C.O. Bigelow lipgloss in 1136 "nude"


----------



## foreverymoment (Oct 22, 2007)

1.) a base (paint pot, shadestick...whatever!)
2.) my 239 brush (thanks to LEESHA!)
3.) my pigments (can't just pick ONE)
4.) a good moisturizer (right now, loving some origins one my mom got me)
5.) a true black mascara (right now, plushlash w/ zoomlash layered over each other)


----------



## iluvmac (Oct 22, 2007)

1) Mac SFF
2) Mac Select Cover Up
3) Mac Mulch e/s
4) Mac Blot Powder pressed
5) Mac Melba blush


----------



## Kuuipo (Oct 22, 2007)

Smashbox Primer

Oil Free NARS foundation

NARS loose powder

Maybelline xxl mascara

Pigalle Lipstick (NARS)


----------



## Danapotter (Oct 22, 2007)

Hmmm, that is a good question.

1. MAC 217 brush
2. E.L.F Clarifying Pressed Powder in Tone 3
3. UDPP
4. Fushcia Pigment
5. Tie between Aquadisiac, Romping, Plum Dressing and Vanilla e/s.


----------



## jilliandanica (Oct 22, 2007)

This is a toughie but my 5 I can't live withouts are...

1. Chanel Double Perfection Powder Compact
2. YSL Faux Cils Mascara
3. NARS Orgasm/Laguna Bronzer Duo
4. MAC Love Nectar  l/g 
5. MAC Buried Treasure Powerpoint e/p


----------



## greatscott2000 (Oct 22, 2007)

1. YSL Touche Eclat #4
2. DiorShow Unlimited Mascara
3. Shu Uemura Rouge Unlimited PK358
4. MAC Studio Touch up Stick
5. MAC Orange eyeshadow ( as a blush)


----------



## revaannxx3 (Oct 22, 2007)

1. Estee Lauder More Than Mascara 
2. Eyelash Curler 
3. Mac Barely Lit lipstick
4. Olay Beauty Fluid
5. Studio Fix - NC20


----------



## slvrlips (Oct 22, 2007)

My can't live w/o products

1. studio tech concealer pallette (dark)
2. nyc brow kit in brunette
3. 208 brush 
4. 266 brush 
5. C&O Bigelow Lipshine in peppermint


----------



## jdepp_84 (Oct 22, 2007)

1) Cargo Foundation- Liquid
2) Cargo Compact Powder
3) NARS SIN blush
4) DDF Acne Pumice Scrub
5) 99cent knock off Makeup remover wipes, the ones you get wet and all the makeup comes off.


----------



## Dani (Oct 22, 2007)

Mineral Foundation (powder)
Peachykeen blush
Feline Kohl Power
Plushlash (black)
LUSH Eggsnog lip balm (Get this stuff!  It just came out for the holidays and it's perfection)


----------



## nunu (Oct 22, 2007)

Here's mine

1) Vaseline for my lips.

2) MAC studio tech foundation nc43.

3) MAC 213 brush.

4) MAC smolder kohl.

5) Maybeline XXL intense mascara


----------



## Kiseki (Oct 22, 2007)

1. Laura Mercier Oil Free Tinted Moisturizer
2. Guerlain's Loose Powder Kohl in Black
3. MAC's Pressed Blot Powder
4. Armani Skin Retouch or High Precision Concealer
5. Shiseido Translucent Gloss Stick


----------



## SulkingBeauty (Oct 22, 2007)

What a great thread...

1. MAC Fluidline in Blitz&Glitz 
2. MAC blush in Coppertone or Ambering Rose **MUST HAVE BLUSH****
3. MAC MSF Natural in Medium Dark 
4. Rimmel lipgloss in Snog ***CHEAP AND FLAWLESS PINK***
5. Dior Show mascara (not the waterproof formula)***** A MUST****


----------



## sookiepyo (Oct 22, 2007)

1) NARS Foundation
2) Fluidline - black track
3) Paint Pot as base
4) Tendertone lipbalm
5) Smashbox Viewfinder eyeshadow trio


----------



## Jacq-i (Oct 22, 2007)

1. Tender Baby Tender Tone
2. Select Cover-Up
3. MSF Natural Medium
4. Dollymix Blush
5. Smoke Signals Quad


----------



## BinkysBaby (Oct 24, 2007)

1. Chapstick or lipgloss
2. MAC Blot Powder
3. Prescriptive False Lash Mascara
4. Bare Minerals Warm Deep
5. MAC 182 Brush


----------



## RoseMe (Oct 24, 2007)

1) Any good quality e/s in dark grey for my brow
2) gel eyeliner (MAC or BB)
3) Mineral Fusion compact foundation in neutral 2 (my new favorite mineral make up!)
4) Nars Multiple Cannes and any other blush!
5) Nars lipgloss (any color!)

With all the items above and good skin care and brush set, I am good to go out anywhere any day!!


----------



## XShear (Oct 24, 2007)

1. Eucerin Red Relief SPF - My only HG!
2. My gold eyelash curler
3. Burt's Bees chapstick - I love the way this tingles on the lips!
4. CoverGirl's Lash Exact
5. Any blush !! My favs right now - NARS Mata Hari and Benefit's Dandelion


----------



## Nikki_L (Oct 26, 2007)

1. mac studio fix concealer in nw 50
2. cream eyeshadow in a neutral brown shimmer
3. aveeno lip balm (or any emollient stick balm)
4. mac media lipstick
5. l'oreal voluminous mascara


----------



## mishameesh (Oct 29, 2007)

Neutrogena Dry Touch sunscreen
MAC Studio stick concealer
MAC Studio Fix powder
L'oreal Voluminous
C&O Bigelow Lipshine in peppermint


----------



## Honey10 (Oct 30, 2007)

Which is the best eyeshdow to match with Woodwinked  for < ? (I have green eyes.)


----------



## ndn-ista (Oct 30, 2007)

1. Mac concelor/studiofix
2. Mascara- Plushlash, Dior Unlimited, Zoom Lash, Rimmel
3. Bronzer-Nars Laguana
4. Lipglass
5. Nars Highlighters in Albatrouse (something like that) its beautiful, I bought it in a blush/highliter duo with a lipgloss. It's looks white in the pan, but it comes out a golden glow!


----------



## STolEn_KisS (Oct 30, 2007)

1. Cream shaper for eyes in black diamond
2. NYX doll eye long lash mascara

well.. those two are the only ones I just NEED to have. 
others I'd like to have are 

3. NYX eyeshadows in champaign, dark brown, and black. 

=)


----------



## saj20052006 (Oct 31, 2007)

1.  Chestnut Lip Pencil
2.  Sinnamon Lustreglass
3.  Honeyflower Lipstick
4.  Fibre Rich Mascara
5.  Blacktrack Fluidliner


----------



## steph0891 (Oct 31, 2007)

1)ponds dry skin creme
2)sunscreen
3)mac 187 brush
4)udpp
5)bb corrector


----------



## lilMAClady (Nov 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Honey10* 

 
_Which is the best eyeshdow to match with Woodwinked  for < ? (I have green eyes.)_

 
Try a purple/cranberry or raspberry shade. And since you have green eyes try humid. That would rock!!! Hope that helps!


----------



## janwa09 (Nov 1, 2007)

1. A good eyeshadow base like MAC paint pots or UDPP
2. Espresso e/s or any good dark brown shadow for my brows
3. BB Gel eyeliner in Black
4. Lipsticks! Love all colors
5. Any good mascara (I love MF Masterpiece, Too Faced Lash Injection, L'oreal Telescopic)


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Nov 1, 2007)

-eyelash curler
-mascara
-carmex
-moisturizer
-foundation


----------



## kyashi (Nov 1, 2007)

- blot film or powder (mac of course)
- mascara (plushlash)
- SFF
- studio finish concealer
- lipgloss (luving 3DGlass in Energy and glamoursun lipglass)


----------



## darlingbabygirl (Nov 2, 2007)

Only 5? What are you trying to do to me? Hehe, here goes...

1. Chanel Teint Innocence - 20 Claire
2. Bobbi Brown Gel Liner - Chocolate Shimmer
3. Shiseido Mascara Base + Lasting Lift Mascara
4. NARS Blush - Deep Throat
5. MAC Lipglass - Prrr

Yikes! I just noticed how hard that was. I'm a total makeup junkie. XD


----------



## mebabygirl86 (Nov 2, 2007)

1.Mineral foundation
2.Sally Hansen plumping lip gloss
3.Posner cover creme
4.Wet N Wild 2 in 1 liner/brow gel
5restige Lash matrix in black


----------



## Indigowaters (Nov 2, 2007)

1. UDPP
2. MAC Nymphette lipglass
3. MAC Coppertone blush
4. MAC Spice lip pencil (gotta buy another one)
5. MAC Dark MSF

Dang I already hit 5?!


----------



## blazeno.8 (Nov 3, 2007)

1) Hyper Real Foundation
2) MSFs (naturals & LEs)
3) Mac Brow Set in Show-off
4) Guerlain (I need to see if I've spelled that correctly) eye kohl
5) The dark mascara sold with ID/BE


----------



## La Ilusion (Nov 6, 2007)

1 - Studio Fix or Studio Tech Foundation in NC43
2 - NARS Multiple in Malibu
3 - Woodwinked e/s or Tan pigment
4 - Maybelline Define-a-Lash in Black
5 - A frosted nude lipgloss like NYX Hot Fudge, MAC Bare Fetish (disc. but I hope to find another one at the CCO), Corsette (LE, which I hope to back up soon), & Beaux l/g's or a nude l/s like MAC Shitaki


----------



## clamster (Nov 6, 2007)

smith's rosebud salve
CG volume exact or Diorshow 
MAC medium dark blot powder
MAC pigments (current favorites are gold mode and deep purple)
MAC blacktrack fluidline


----------



## spectrolite (Nov 6, 2007)

This is entirely too hard but here goes:

- Lip balm/conditioner (preferably Glamourflage Lotus Lily)
- Feline Kohl Power
- MSF Natural in Dark
- MAC Paint Pots or Equivalent
- Max Factor Masterpiece Mascara


----------



## shabdebaz (Nov 6, 2007)

MAC Moisturecover NC35/NC42
MAC Improper Copper Cream Colour Base 
MAC Sunbasque/Plum Foolery blush
Shu Umera lash curler
MAC Big Baby/Full for You Plushglass


----------



## braidey (Nov 7, 2007)

1.  MAC Espresso eyeshadow for brows

2.  Revlon colorstay lipliner in clear

3.  Smashbox photofinish

4.  Eyelash curler

5.  Covergirl Clear mascara


----------



## VivaGlamGirl22 (Nov 10, 2007)

MAC Studio Fix
MAC Feline kohl pencil
MAC Viva Glam V lipglass
mascara (any)
NARS orgasm blush


----------



## shoppingisme (Nov 10, 2007)

chapstick

eyebrow powder

dk brown eyeliner

mascara

that's really it...but if i had to pick one more for 5, then pressed powder


----------



## cloudburst (Nov 21, 2007)

Me (in no particular order):

1. Chapstick
2. Dior Sculpt Concealer
3. Kevyn Aucoin eyelash curler
4. Maybelline Greatlash Waterproof Mascara
5. Shu Uemura Eyeshadow ME Brown 850


----------



## x_kcm-87_x (Nov 21, 2007)

I think mine have to beee..

1.Rimmel foundation in sweet honey.
2.MAC pigment in Tan.
3.Bourjois Superlengh mascara.
4.Rimmel lipgloss in Sweet Jelly.
5.Rimmel bronzer in Sunset.

Mines pretty boring as you can see lol.


----------



## choozen1ne (Nov 25, 2007)

Here are mine 
Loreal Voluminous Mascara in Carbon Black 
Smiths Rosebud Salve 
Shimmery Peach Blush 
Concealer - NC -30 
LipGlass - any color - I just have to have shiny lips


----------



## makeba (Nov 25, 2007)

1. jellicious lipgelee
2. texture shadow used as a blush
3. plum lipliner
4. studio fix nw40 and c7 foundation. used together is awesome!
5. black eyeliner.


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Nov 25, 2007)

5. Softlips SPF 20 Lip Protectant in Cherry - it reminds me of a starburst
4. Fluidline in Blacktrack
3. Plushlash in Black
2. Urban Decay Primer Potion
1. Tarte Eyelash Curler


----------



## Indian Barbie (Nov 29, 2007)

1. Vanilla Pigment
2. Point Black Liquid Last Liner
3. Carbon Eyeshadow
4. Coppering Eyeshadow
5. Peachtwist Blush


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Nov 29, 2007)

1) Kohl Power in Feline
2) Tinted Lip Conditioner SPF 15
3) Paint Pot in Rubenesque
4) Studio Finish Concealer SPF 35 in NC30
5) Pressed Blot Powder in Medium Dark


----------



## pumpkincraze (Nov 29, 2007)

MAC Studio Fix NW20
Clinique Line-Smoothing concealer
Lightscapade MSF
DiorShow
Neutrogen Lip Moisturizer


----------



## Addicted2Beauty (Dec 1, 2007)

1.  BE Foundation (Tan/ Medium Tan)
2.  Too Faced Sun Bunny Bronzer
3.  Lipgloss (can't pick just one kind)
4.  Eyelash Curler (Japonesque Power Curler)
5.  Mascara


----------



## Jenneh (Dec 1, 2007)

1. Prescriptives Custom Blend Concealer
2. Burt's Bees Beeswax Lip Balm
3. MAC Fluidline in Blitz & Glitz
4. Lancome Aqua Fusion Cream (I can't stand my face not being moisturized!)
5. A blush, either NARS Blush in Orgasm or MAC MSF in Northern Light


----------



## madamepink78 (Dec 2, 2007)

1. Mac Deep MSF
2. Mascara (Diorshow, Clinique or Loreal)
3. Mac Concealor
4. black liquid liner (cheapo kind from beauty supply)
5. Mac Pinkaret Lipglass


----------



## pinkular (Dec 2, 2007)

If its strictly makeup (no skincare, primers, tools or brushes) then.....

anastacia brow powder duo in brunette
shu uemura mascara basic
be fairly light
mac stereo rose (but lately ive been really liking my be true alot)
mac viva glam v lipstick


----------



## SlimSugar (Dec 3, 2007)

MAC Zoomlash Mascara
MAC Paint Bamboom
MAC Spirited l/g
MAC Amber Lights e/s


----------



## elib067 (Dec 18, 2007)

TOP 5:
1. MAC Your Ladyship Pigment
2. Clinique High Definition Mascara
3. Nars Blush in Orgasm
4. Sheer Cover in Latte
5. Smashbox Lip Enhancing Gloss in Afterglow

in no particular order because they really are ALL number ones!


----------



## mrsgray (Dec 18, 2007)

can a newbie play?

in no specific order

1) my cleansers & lotions - Olay smooth skin exfoliating scrub, Clearsil Ultra Deep Pore Cleansing Pads, olay all day moisture cream
2) Urban Decay eyeshadow primer potion
3) Loreal telescopic mascara & good ole chapstick
4) mary kay oil mattifier 
5) Mac Select cover-up NW40,Becca foundation & powder

I had to double up..lol there are multiple things I cannot do without.


----------



## babyu21 (Dec 19, 2007)

1. Bare Escentuals in Dark
2. Smashbox lip gloss in Afterglow
3. Clear mascara for my brows
4. Bare Escentuals blush in Glee
5. Maybelline Define a Lash mascara 

numbers 1 and 2 are my luvs


----------



## ViVaMac (Dec 20, 2007)

1 fdt MeowCosmetics
2 Glow MeowCosmetics
3 Base e/s Primer Potion Urban Decay or Artdeco's base
4 shadestick "Sharkskin"
5 VivaGlamorous cool


----------



## BlackOrchid_868 (Dec 24, 2007)

I only listed makeup items NOT the tools to apply them BUT if I had to add one more I'd add my Shu Uemura Eyelash curler! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Smashbox Antishine Primer
*Maybelline Volume Express Turbo Waterproof Mascara
*MAC StudioFix Powder Foundation NC43
*Revlon ColorStay Liquid Eyeliner
*MAC Viva Glam V Lipgloss


----------



## otherworldly (Dec 26, 2007)

1. Chanel Shine Control Powder 
2. Clinique High Impact Mascara
3. Burt's Bees Honey Lip Balm
4. Flirt Cosmetics Eyeshadow in Glamourazzi
5. Chanel Rouge Allure in Lover


----------



## dominichulinda (Dec 26, 2007)

1. mascara!!! Lash injectopm
2. MSF medium dark
3. 187
4. gingerly blush
5. nymphette lipglass


----------



## quinntastic (Dec 28, 2007)

Funny, I was just thinking about this the other day!

1. Origins Nude and Improved foundation w/ SPF 15 in Sheer Latte
2. MAC Beguiled brow set
3. MAC 217 brush
4. MAC 209 brush
5. MAC Gold Stroke pigment


----------



## ginger9 (Jan 8, 2008)

In no particular order.

1. Fluidline Blitz & Glitz or Blacktrack
2. Woodwinked e/s
3. Ponds Cold Cream (for makeup removal!)
4. Maybelline Full & Soft Mascara
5. Eyelash Curler


----------



## frocher (Jan 8, 2008)

Lotion
Lip balm
blush
mascara
lipstick


----------



## makeupgrl8 (Jan 8, 2008)

1. Lip Gloss
2. Hope in a Jar moisturizer
3. Bare Minerals starter set
4. Eyeliner
5. Mascara


----------



## Moppit (Jan 8, 2008)

1.  moisturizer
2.  concealer
3.  acne lotion
4.  mascara
5.  lip gloss


----------



## summer6310 (Jan 8, 2008)

-NARS balance foundation in Santa Fe
-MAC MSF Natual Medium Dark
-MAC Paint Pot Bare Study
-NARS Lovejoy
-Smith Rosebud Salve


----------



## KittieSparkles (Jan 10, 2008)

1) MAC Plush Lash
2) UDPP
3) MAC Fluidline in Blacktrack
4) MAC lipglass in C-Thru
5) MAC Fix+


----------



## crazeddiva (Jan 10, 2008)

Neutrogena Moisture Oil-Free SPF 15
Mally Get The Last Lash Eyelash Curler
L'Oreal Colour Juice Lip Gloss in Butterscotch
MAC Select Tint SPF 15 in NW45
MAC Lip Stick in Viva Glam 4


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Jan 10, 2008)

i dont remember if i answered this yet but....

1) NARS oil free foundation in Santa Fe or MUFE F&B in 34
2) UDPP
3) Dior Show Unlimited mascara
4) Body Shop Cocoa Butter Chapstick - the only thing to keep me chap free
5) Fix +


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Jan 10, 2008)

LORAC Aquaprime
Sue Devitt Triple-C weed gel foundation
Laura Mercier Thickening/Building Mascara
Philosophy Kiss Me lip balm
MAC Fab blush


----------



## MzKoKoNY (Jan 11, 2008)

1. Lipgloss
2. Eyeshadow
3. Eyeliner
4. Mascara
5. Bronzer/Luminizer


----------



## kiannack (Jan 15, 2008)

Becca concealer in Almond
Laura Mercier Translucent loose powder
MAC Sensualize e/s
NARS The Multiple Palm Beach (perfect for the glowy look
MAC Lip Vanish Topper


----------



## xxsgtigressxx (Jan 15, 2008)

1. MAC hyper real foundation
2. MAC lipstick in Myth
3. MAC eyeshadow in Woodwinked
4. MAC pigment in Golden Olive
5.MAC fluidline in black track


----------



## eileen42588 (Jan 15, 2008)

1. Blistex Lip Medex
2. Some sort of nail polish.  I can't bear to see my toes unpainted. 
3. MAC Refined Golden Bronzer
4. 227
5. Eyebrow powder


----------



## BinkysBaby (Jan 16, 2008)

Bare Minerals Warm Deep
MAC Ambering Rose Blush
Rosebud lipgloss
MAC Stud Brow Pencil
Prescriptives False Lash Mascara


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jan 19, 2008)

I ain't got no brand names... just colors
1. pink peach cream blush
2. black mascara
3. jumbo stick eyeliner (gold or black)
4. chapstick
5. tinted moisturizer. 

thats if I'm roughin it of course!


----------



## lin143kayp (Jan 20, 2008)

1.)cinema secrets ultimate foundation (Love this covers anything yet isn't cakey and makes you flawless)
2.)loreal HIP eyeshadows
3.)nyx eyeshadows
4.)loreal telescopic mascara
5.)mac eyeliner


----------



## zabbazooey (Jan 23, 2008)

My top 5:

1) Diorshow Mascara
2) MAC e/s in Shroom (great blending color)
3) MAC 217 brush
4) MAC Lipglass in Oh Baby
5) Bare Escentuals Pure Radiance


----------



## nooeeyy (Feb 12, 2008)

1. MAC NC45 (Studio fix powder of course because I have oily skin)
2. Loreal Voluminous Mascara (Black/Waterproof)
3. Pigments.
4. Ruby Woo
5. Concealer.......concealer...concealer...concealer (Studio Finish NC45)


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Feb 12, 2008)

1. Concealer
2. UDPP
3. False Lashes
4. MAC Sweet As Cocoa Blush
5. MSF's


----------



## peacelover18 (Feb 12, 2008)

Pigments 
MAC Studio Fix Powder 
MAC Blacktrack Fluidline 
Diorshow Mascara 
MAC 222 Brush


----------



## Torias22 (Feb 18, 2008)

1. smashbox photo finish primer
2. mac studio fix fluid
3. msf- warmed
4. paintpot -indian wood
5. mac fiber rich mascara


----------



## browneyedbaby (Feb 18, 2008)

1. Moisturizer
2. Concealer 
3. Blinc mascara
4. Foundation (DiorSkin Airflash atm)
5. Benefit Dandelion (or any blush in general)


----------



## Shepherdess (Feb 18, 2008)

Here are mine:

1. Mac studio fix powder C4 (This lasts me a long time and I use it sparingly!)
2. Clinique line smoothing concealer (used with all about eyes eye cream - brilliant!)
3. Smolder eye kohl
4. MAC Canteloupe blush (pro) or Nars orgasm blush
5. Armani mascara (Cannot live without it!!)


----------



## .k. (Feb 18, 2008)

1. the balm concealer
2. mac blotting powder
3. mac bronzer in golden
4. mac blush in well dressed
5. mac eyelash curler


----------



## janelle (Feb 18, 2008)

1) Studio Tech Foundation nc45
2) Clear Lipglass
3) MSF Dark
4) Plush Lash
5) Pigments


----------



## SoSoAmazin (Feb 18, 2008)

In no particular order:

Foundation
Blacktrack f/l
Liquidlast in coco bar
lip balm
blot wipes


----------



## Flammable (Feb 18, 2008)

No specific order-
1)Mac concealer (but not on daily basis)
2)Laura Mercier Tinted moisturizer
3)Dark Eyeliner (preferably MAC engraved or blacktrack, they stay put better than smolder)
4)Any lipstick that does not dry out my lips (I like MAC lustre/cream/satin and Vincent Longo Lipstain Lipsticks) or just plain tinted lip balm

that's it. I don't really use much else on a daily basis.


----------



## MacArtistFauryn (Feb 19, 2008)

1)Mineralize Skinfinish Natural
2)Spiked brow pencil
3)Blacktrack Fluidline
4)Mascara X
5)Format Blush

(no particular order)


----------



## kyoto (Feb 21, 2008)

Sorry, but I just can't keep it to five.

1. Foundation - Mac Studio Stick, Mac Studio Tech, Napoleon Perdis Stick
2. Sheer Mystery Powder
3. Fanplastico Lip Lacquer
4. Bobbi Brown Gel Liner
5. Mac Lipglass - Love Nectar, Glamoursun
6. Eyshadow Base - Mac paint pots, Too Faced shadow insurance, Too Faced Second Base, Too Faced wrinkle injection, UPDD (But its too drying for me).
7. Mac Shaping Powder - Soft Focus


----------



## jardinaires (Feb 21, 2008)

1. MAC fluidline, blacktrack
2. MAC lip conditioner stick
3. MAC studio tech foundation
4. MAC fibre rich mascara, all black
5. MAC powder blush, cubic


this is stuff i use eeeeveryday. i know it's all MAC and maybe that's pretentious because there's so much selection out there in the makeup world, but i literally can't NOT use these things most every time. if i had a 6th and 7th, carbon eye shadow and studio moisture fix spf15 would definitely fill those spots


----------



## charlie2504 (Feb 21, 2008)

UDPP
MAC MSF lightflush
MAC MSF Warned
Covergirl mascara Lash exact waterproof/black
Revlon colorstay eyeliner black


----------



## brownsuga lady (Feb 25, 2008)

1. Covergirl Lashblast mascara
2. MAC eye kohl in Smolder
3. MAC CCB in Virgin Isle
4. Too Faced Absolutely Invisible Translucent Pressed Powder
5. Creamola Cremestick Liner


----------



## nooeeyy (Feb 25, 2008)

1. Rosebud's Strawberry LipBalm
2. Loreal Voluminious Water Proof Black Mascara
3. MAC Studio Finish Concealor (NC45)
4. MAC Studio Fix Powder Plus Foundation (NC45)
5. Urban Decay Primer Lotions


----------



## dazzle (Mar 12, 2008)

1. Mac Liquidlast (Black)
2. Iman stick foundation 
3. Loreal voluminous mascara
4. mac blush in format
5. mac plushglass in bingo


----------



## PolyphonicLove (Mar 13, 2008)

oh god...

- maybelline mascaras
- studio fix in NC50
- revlon custom creations foundation in medium/deep
- aquafina lip balm/lip oil
- creme/stick blusher

cos I'd die without creme blush and aquafina, ya'll.


----------



## ShauntyXD (Mar 14, 2008)

· Studio Fix C6
· Mascara (maybelline great lash)
· black eyeliner (gel or liquid)
· lip balm
· patina e/s


----------



## MACaholic76 (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm pretty sure I answered this but my top 5 change all the time.  Here's what I can't live without as of lately

Studio Fix 
Studio Finish concealer
B-Rich e/s
Chanel Inimitable mascara
Teddy e/l

And I have to add the 150 brush~


----------



## shadee (Mar 23, 2008)

studio tech nc42/43
187 brush
mattene flattering lipstick
blacktrack
cheery blush


----------



## cloudburst (Mar 23, 2008)

1. Clinique Pore Minimizer T-Zone Shine Control
2. MAC Studio Finish Concealer
3. Maybelline Great Lash waterproof mascara
4. Lip balm 
5. Kevyn Aucoin eyelash curler

That was harder than I thought it would be...


----------



## dominichulinda (Mar 23, 2008)

1. NMSF medium dark (use as foundation)
2. Fix +
3. XXL very black mascara
4. gingerly blush 
5. 1n lip gloss


----------



## hotmodelchiq (May 26, 2008)

only 5 huh...
5. MSF medium dark /Sheer select NC 40 (either or)
4. Prep+prime face
3. MAC Dark brown mascara X
2. Burt's Beeswax Lip Balm
1. MAC wipes


----------



## Lizzie (May 27, 2008)

1. Studio Fix Foundation/Concealer
2.  Cover Girl Lash Blast Mascara
3. Alpha Girl B/P
4. Almay Brow Pencil
5. BE Glimmer in Celestine (best highlight for under brows, on cheekbones, in the pout of lips, etc.)

I want to stick Sugar Trance l/g and Port Red l/s in there but those 5 items are what I use daily and without fail.


----------



## Ninjette (Jun 20, 2008)

1. Moistureblend SPF 15 *NW43* (Thank GOD for this! lol)
2. Satellite Dreams Eyeshadow
3. Blackground paint pot
4. Golden Olive pigment
5. Fushia pigment


----------

